# All new Stance SF07 Rotary Forged wheel!



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Authorized Stance Wheels Distributor*

Stance wheels has definitely been popular for it's aggressive designs and once again, they have brought us something definitely unique!
The aggressive lines and straight spoke design on this new age split 5 spoke design is one to consider.
Paired up with an amazing Brushed Dual Gunmetal finish from factory, we can see this flying off the shelves!

*Available Colors*

Brushed Dual Gunmetal
Satin Bronze

*Available Tailor Made Program Sizes*
19X8.5 | 19X9.5
20X9 | 20X10 | 20X10.5 | 20X11

Give us a call at *(562)249-7184 and ask for Eddie to receive forum pricing
or email [email protected]*

*Wheel & Tire packages with TPMS also available!*
As always, giving out the best prices on the market in exchange for some awesome installed photos and review!

Here are two photos to show the different concavity profiles!
Let us know what you think!






















































​


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

That is PRETTY!


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

Hey Josh! Do you have the weight for the 19x8.5?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

JustTheTip said:


> Hey Josh! Do you have the weight for the 19x8.5?


at an offset size needed for the Model 3, I'd say an average of 22 - 23 lbs.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

TY Josh!


----------



## Yomama (Aug 4, 2018)

What would you recommend for staggered 20"/ offset


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Yomama said:


> What would you recommend for staggered 20"/ offset


For 20X9 and 20X10.5, I would do 20X9 +32 and 20X10.5 +45 at the max.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Custom finished models of Stance SF07 are slowly starting to appear!
Check out this one done in a Gloss Brushed Double Dark Tint utilizing Stance's tailor made program.


----------



## MOD3L 3 ROB3RT (Feb 24, 2018)

What would you recommend for off set on a square set up of 20x9 on AWD that will likely but not definitely be lowered 1” - 1.5”?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

MOD3L 3 ROB3RT said:


> What would you recommend for off set on a square set up of 20x9 on AWD that will likely but not definitely be lowered 1" - 1.5"?


I'd do something like 20X9 +35 for a non performance upgrade model.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Satin Bronze SF07 on White? I think we have a clean combo!

What do you guys think?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

A pair of Stance SF07 in the Brushed Dual Gunmetal out in the wild!

I hear that the left one is a new 20X12 size!!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

White on Bronze? Yes PLEASE!

Dodge Charger running 20X10 and 20X11 for an aggressive setup.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Stance SF07 in the Satin Bronze finish.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

SF07 in the Brushed Dual Gunmetal in a 20X10 square setup for this 2018 Honda Accord Sport!


----------



## VoltageDrop (Sep 16, 2018)

Would these be a direct fit for he Model 3 performance (including the inner machined lip in the stock setup)? If so, I want to go as aggressive offset as I can get away with without rubbing etc....stock suspension height (no lowering) and would like to go staggered. 
Thanks


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

VoltageDrop said:


> Would these be a direct fit for he Model 3 performance (including the inner machined lip in the stock setup)? If so, I want to go as aggressive offset as I can get away with without rubbing etc....stock suspension height (no lowering) and would like to go staggered.
> Thanks


Hey! Yes, these can also be custom machined for the Model 3 Performance direct fit. 19" or 20" available and both works over the performance red brakes.


----------



## VoltageDrop (Sep 16, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> Hey! Yes, these can also be custom machined for the Model 3 Performance direct fit. 19" or 20" available and both works over the performance red brakes.


What offset would you suggest and what would be the cost for a set of staggered in 19 and in 20".


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

VoltageDrop said:


> What offset would you suggest and what would be the cost for a set of staggered in 19 and in 20".


We have all sorts of offsets we can do, we can go through some of fitments we have seen and decide which fit you like the best or similar. A cost for a staggered set in 19" starts at $1,350 and a 20" set at $1,600.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Kia Stinger GT in the Ceramic Silver sporting the Stance SF07 in the Brushed Dual Gunmetal color!
19" staggered being restocked so pre-order your set today! Few sets left!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

White on Bronze! 
Stance SF07 in Satin Bronze on Ibis White B8.5 Audi S5


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Another Ceramic Silver Kia Stinger fitted with the Stance SF07 in the Dual Gunmetal Finish.
20X9 | 20X10.5


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Silver Ice Metallic Camaro SS fitted with the Satin Bronze finish of the Stance SF07
Thoughts on the Satin Bronze on Silver?





​


----------



## xof (Aug 16, 2019)

GetYourWheels said:


> For 20X9 and 20X10.5, I would do 20X9 +32 and 20X10.5 +45 at the max.


I have a Model 3 Performance, would you recommend the same specs? Looking to get the Satin Bronze with max. concavity profile... Also, what tire package would you recommend?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

xof said:


> I have a Model 3 Performance, would you recommend the same specs? Looking to get the Satin Bronze with max. concavity profile... Also, what tire package would you recommend?


The specs listed earlier would work well, on the Performance model as well, I'd go a little lower on the offset if the car was lowered though 
The bronze SF07 are in stock now! 
I'll send you a PM!


----------



## Vegas863 (Sep 25, 2018)

Considering a set of the SF07 in 19" for a squared setup on my LR RWD Model 3. Looking to get a pretty flush look, but no poke. Any recommendations on size and offset? 

Also, since I would be running a square setup, would running a spacer in the rear help to push the rears out ever so slightly to get them flush? As it's my understanding that with a square setup the rears will still be inset a bit more than the fronts.

Thanks!


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

Vegas863 said:


> Considering a set of the SF07 in 19" for a squared setup on my LR RWD Model 3. Looking to get a pretty flush look, but no poke. Any recommendations on size and offset?
> 
> Also, since I would be running a square setup, would running a spacer in the rear help to push the rears out ever so slightly to get them flush? As it's my understanding that with a square setup the rears will still be inset a bit more than the fronts.
> 
> Thanks!


Same plans here on the same car (LR RWD)..... common setup seems to be 19X8.5 +35 for a factory fit with a little more flush. I don't plan on messing with spacers, but the +35 will still bring out the rear 5mm more than stock without messing with the suspension geometry.


----------



## Vegas863 (Sep 25, 2018)

NJturtlePower said:


> Same plans here on the same car (LR RWD)..... common setup seems to be 19X8.5 +35 for a factory fit with a little more flush. I don't plan on messing with spacers, but the +35 will still bring out the rear 5mm more than stock without messing with the suspension geometry.


Thanks for the feedback!

The more I contemplate this, the more I think I want something a bit more aggressive while still finding a decent balance between the overall stance and range. I worry that going with an offset that is only 5 mm different will not have an appreciable impact on the vehicle's overall appearance. However, given my inexperience with this, I could be completely misguided.

I came across an article that may be from a competitor so I will refrain from linking it here. However, it makes the case that the following setup is a good compromise between looks/performance/range for a stock height and lowered setup without the need for spacers, which I think I would like to avoid.

*Stock Height Square Setups*

18 inch
18×8.5 et30-32 | 235/45R18
18×9.0 et35-38 | 245/45R18 or 235/45R18
18×9.5 et38-40 | 265/40R18


19 inch
19×8.5 et30-32 | 235/40R19
19×9.0 et35-38 | 245/40R19 or 235/40R19
19×9.5 et38-40 | 265/35R19


20 inch
20×8.5 et30-32 | 235/35R20
20×9.0 et35-38 | 245/35R20 or 235/35R20
20×9.5 et38-40 | 265/30R20


*Lowered Square Setups*

18 inch
18×8.5 et25-28 | 235/45R18
18×9.0 et30-33 | 245/45R18 or 235/45R18
18×9.5 et32-36 | 265/40R18


19 inch
19×8.5 et25-28 | 235/40R19
19×9.0 et30-33 | 245/40R19 or 235/40R19
19×9.5 et32-36 | 265/35R19


20 inch
20×8.5 et25-28 | 235/35R20
20×9.0 et30-33 | 245/35R20 or 235/35R20
20×9.5 et32-36 | 265/30R20


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

Loving these latest shots on the Stance FB page.....


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

NJturtlePower said:


> Loving these latest shots on the Stance FB page.....
> 
> View attachment 30975
> 
> ...


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

So EXCITED! Just put down a deposit on a set of these SF07's in Gunmetal (19x8.5 +35) with Jason at GYW. 

Great package deal, service and responsiveness via direct email. Decided to wrap them in some General G-Max RS 245/40/19 summer tires.










Pics and final review to come in a few weeks.....


----------



## Vegas863 (Sep 25, 2018)

NJturtlePower said:


> So EXCITED! Just put down a deposit on a set of these SF07's in Gunmetal (19x8.5 +35) with Jason at GYW.
> 
> Great package deal, service and responsiveness via direct email. Decided to wrap them in some General G-Max RS 245/40/19 summer tires.
> 
> ...


Awesome choice! Can't wait to see this put together. I've still got a little tread left on the stock 18 aeros before I'm ready to switch them out for the SF07 in bronze.


----------



## xof (Aug 16, 2019)

NJturtlePower said:


> So EXCITED! Just put down a deposit on a set of these SF07's in Gunmetal (19x8.5 +35) with Jason at GYW.
> 
> Great package deal, service and responsiveness via direct email. Decided to wrap them in some General G-Max RS 245/40/19 summer tires.
> 
> ...


Got pics of them installed?


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

Finally Installed!!!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

NJturtlePower said:


> Finally Installed!!!


Thats awesome!! Thanks for sharing, the SF07 suit the Model 3 perfectly! 
And their light weight doesnt hurt either  
Enjoy the wheels!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

March Specials on Stance Flow Form wheels. 
Get your today.

Any questions, email [email protected] or call (562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

SF07 on MODEL S

DM me for pricing, wheel and tire package available
Free shipping

Thank you,
[email protected]


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*SF10 MODEL

19x8.5 and 19x9.5 blanks available in Dual Bronze.*

We can have them machined to your preferred offset
about 3-4 weeks lead time.

Financing available.

*Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
562 249-7184*


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

My Stance SF07 Gallery 

http://stancewheels.com/project/tesla-model-3-stance-sf07-brushed-dual-gunmetal/
And some extra pro shots :hearteyes:


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

NJturtlePower said:


> My Stance SF07 Gallery
> 
> http://stancewheels.com/project/tesla-model-3-stance-sf07-brushed-dual-gunmetal/
> And some extra pro shots :hearteyes:
> ...


Great Shots. Keep it up


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*CROWD favorite 
Stance SF07 on Model 3.

Dm or Email me for details/prices quotes

Thank you,

[email protected]
562 249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Dark Dual Bronze 
SF07
20X9 in stock/blank form. Can be machined to your preferred offset.










Financing Available.
Dm or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184
*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*SF03 Gloss black with tinted face available in 20x9 for Model 3

Let me know how i can help you get set up with the proper fitment

Financing Available.
Dm or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

SF07 DUAL BRUSHED BRONZE in stock

DM me for quotes

Thank you,
Lou


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Model S sporting some SF07'S

Contact me for pricing and availability

Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

19X9.5 SQUARE SET UP - bronze for you Model 3 available

Contact me for pricing 
*Wheels and Tires package*
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*SF07 19 inch
SF09 20 inch (Limited Quantity)*

Contact me for your set.

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*19 inch in stock
20's coming in next month*

Who wants a set?
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

SF07's are sold out but Stance SF10'S are available










19'S, 20'S AND 21 INCH

Contact me for your set.

Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

SF07 in bronze arriving this month

19x8.5 and 9.5
20x9,10,11

Contact me to pre order, they usually sell out before they get here

Thank you,
Lou
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*SF07 back in stock*
Brushed Dual Gunmetal and Brushed Dual Bronze for custom fitment
20x9
20x10
20x10.5

Ready to ship 
*Brushed Dual Gun Metal*
20x9+30
20x10.5+45
5x114.3

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

STANCE SF07 available in 20 inch fitment for Model 3.
Brushed Gunmetal or Brushed Bronze










Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

View attachment 712453


SF03 is stunning with the Brushed Silver

Any questions on fitment, let me know

Thank you,
Lou
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*STANCE SF07 x MODEL S*










Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

STANCE and VERTINI will be increasing the prices starting October 1st.

Get yours now and save.










Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

LAST DAY before price increase.

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*STANCE and VERTINI extended the old price another day.*
Today is the last day.

Get yours now before the price increase.

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*19'S AND 20'S available in Brushed Bronze
custom fitment and finish available.*

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

SF07 19's are open for Pre-order. Shipment's ETA is July. Limited slots available , contact me today to get your order set up with special forum member pricing!

We offer custom finish for all the wheels we carry! Want to be different? Let's chat !










*Any questions please DM or EMAIL me*
*[email protected]*
*562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Stance SF07 refinished in custom Matte Black finish. 
We offer custom finish option to our clients. We can build it however you want it! Challenge us  












Eddie @ Get Your Wheels
📞*562-249-7184
📧*[email protected]​


----------

